# Hackberry Rod & Gun - 8/4/2016



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Big time catches of speckled trout and tripletail the last few days. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and come get some of these for your own. Click here and take a look at all of the catches for the last few days. http://www.hackberryrodandgun.com/staticpages/index.php/new_gallery


----------

